# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for July 2017

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Play dress-ups with a DC  _(KarlaB18)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Walk around the catwalk of an auditorium or large stadium. Video if you need some inspiration. _(Spellbee2)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Find a poster on a wall with image of another city or even planet and climb in it. Optional - If you can, ask a DC what is that place called. It doesn't have to be a random place. You can chose a place beforehand.    _(gab)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Play properly the flute with your nose.  _(Dreamvixen)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Travel to the time of your own birth and observe things during or just after your delivery from another perspective. _(Danielle)_


* JUNE'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)


1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Say something out loud.
5. Look behind you.
6. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
7. Make your fingers longer, or your hand by trying to reach for something further away

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Oh new month totms?
Percy, i noticed that you dont link the voting thread in the old totm thread and also dont post the new one in the old one anymore? i liked the fact you did this because it reminded me about the end of the month and to vote and chain wings  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Opps!!!

I always do, but it slippered from my mind. Fixed!

----------


## iThousandSunny

Not sure what dress up means exactly.

----------


## PercyLucid

Task ready!!! Have fun  :smiley: 





> Not sure what dress up means exactly.




Dress up, is what small kids (boys and girls together) do a one of their games. Pretty much they remove and put on many outfits.... Little girls use this to dress like princesses.... but here this suggestion probably goes with "Rated R" intentions  :wink2:  But as long as you do some of this gaming, you will be fine!

----------


## MadMonkey

Good tasks this month! I should try the bonus task on my birthday since its in July!

----------


## woblybil

> Task ready!!! Have fun 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress up, is what small kids (boys and girls together) do a one of their games. Pretty much they remove and put on many outfits.... Little girls use this to dress like princesses.... but here this suggestion probably goes with "Rated R" intentions  But as long as you do some of this gaming, you will be fine!



With my sub-c the dressups is more like undressups with "Rated XXX " intentions  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

So i tried Advanced I and failed because it was actually to dark to see the pictures and i couldnt make it brighter...


*Spoiler* for _Advanced I fail_: 



we move thru doors and unlock and lock them with some futuristic device. i think that this are small bombs that we defuse to go thru. we end up at a big window and one can see there is a big swimming pool. a lot of people are swimming and having fun. for some reason i massage my friends back while looking outside. i notice that some people are hovering in mid air. suddenly my friend joins.
 i see him flying outside but i still feel that i massage his body. this triggers lucidity and i do a short nosepinch to confirm. i phase thru the window and join the flight. every time i instantly start flying when realizing i am dreaming i have some problems with it. same this time. i just jump out and start flying but first i loose hight but i manage to get it together and start flying. i think about go into the water but i decide otherwise.
 i fly  to my  friend and we high five. in the background i see some nasty old concrete buildings. i fly there and phase thru a window. i already wave my hand to the older woman sitting in her couch watching tv or something. i land next to her and say hallo. she looks very similar to my mother. i go thru her apartment and look out for paintings at the wall. i didnt prepare a specific picture i want to enter. i see a picture i know from home. next to it is the same one upside down. i feel like this is not appropriate for the task and keep on looking. i enter the bedroom. someone is sleeping in it. its pretty dark but i see that there are more pictures on the wall. on the one hand i dont want to wake up the dude in the bed (my dad?!) but on the other hand i need to see the pictures. i move to a light switch but its not working... i decide to jump up and phase thru the ceiling into the same room but one floor up. i look around and notice there are two pretty big pictures next to the bed and i think this time noone is in there. again i move to the light switches. there are several but noone is working. i move back and try to focus on the picture and see if i can get infra red or something but its not working. i think i move back to the living room and phase thru a wall or something but with less of an idea what i am actually doing and i end up with bad visuals or somewhere i dont know what to do and i wake up shortly after... 




btw does it have to be a city or another planet or just a random scenery i see and enter on purpose?

sadly i dont like the other tasks too much but maybe i will try another one also... i should have voted  :wink2:

----------


## KarlaB18

For anyone wondering what the intentions of the dress-ups were. No X rating intended at all! I actually cringe when I see X rated stuff. It's basically what your dream makes it out to be. So if someone gets into a fairy costume, that counts. But if the dream makes you a skeleton, well, what can I say? To sum that up, I actually thought of something innocent and cute because I know DCs can be silly at times.

----------


## naturespirit

I completed advanced 1!  :smiley:  



*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 





My dream guide calls me and takes me to the interior a large white cube. He reprimand me and suggests I try my synesthesia exercises. There is a liquid mirror surface, which I can manipulate. I use visual manipulation along with auditory to produce magic! 
At first I produce a surreal forest, and I receive beautiful orchestral music with tasteful hints of trumpets. 
I now jump in and find myself in a forest, which seems to be quite alien indeed... 



TOTM advanced 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Lang

I completed at least one task but, because I'm busy dealing with a minor crisis I choose not to post it here.  :Sad:

----------


## faxonboy

Came close to viewing my own birth, was very lucid. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Didn't actually complete any of the tasks, unless you count me jumping into the painting for a maybe a second as completing it. Still though, just the fact that I was able to have this much lucidity in one night was pretty surprising for me.

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 
Sure is lonely around these parts  ::yddd::

----------


## Daniele

Someone get ~Dreamer~ here, I know she can do my task with ease.

----------


## PercyLucid

Voting booth for next month is up :=) Head over there and vote! You gotta fly for that!

Wow, this month of July is slow everywhere hehe, were is the southern hemisphere? Hello?  :tongue2: 

You can vote here  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task I  (Dressups)
7/21
2:00pm I was at a strange girls house,She asked me to come with her from the motel where she had gone to get a rent refund..(really slutty girl) I was suspicious about it being a  dream when I had a hard time keeping my balance walking and a quick finger check finished convinced me..We went to a large old house with lots of girl kids and a lake below, As we walked up from the lake she talked about sex and said "Come inside" A younger girl girl was sleeping on a couch curled up with her butt sticking out and I rocked her around to see what would happen. She rolled over and said "You're naked" (I thought about the dress up task) I said, "Hey this is a dream and i'm supposed to play dressups with you" She laughed and threw a pair of panties in my face and said "Put those on" (They actually fit) I threw a tee shirt and said "Cover your tits" and the shirt was like a dress on her.. Then we started playing "Undressups" And I cant post what ensued after that except that it was fun  ::yddd:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ly-2017-81863/

I was born in 1940 and have no idea what playing dresups is :p

----------


## Patjunfa

Tryed unsuccessfully adv n bonus task
Nice tasks


*Spoiler* for _bonus task attempt_: 



after a wbtb had nice wild, went into a room with a doctor who seemed lovely, I told him it was my birthday and about the totm, he disappeared off to get something and after waiting a while I realised he wasn't coming back, hospital seemed more like a dentist then.
the dream destabilised a few times and I waited and reformed it. Intending again the totm I flew up to a building in the air, an orchestra was playing, looked animated (reflected on excellent dream creativity), had lovely contact with some DC's and then tryed to merge 2 totm, saw some picture cards, intended seeing a picture of a hospital which I could try to enter, looked away a few times saying this is it, but just had different country scenes (wish I'd still tryed to enter scene). decided as I'd tryed a number of ways to give up on totm for mo

----------

